
Skripal Poisoning Suspect's Passport Data Shows Link to Security Services - okket
https://www.bellingcat.com/news/uk-and-europe/2018/09/14/skripal-poisoning-suspects-passport-data-shows-link-security-services/
======
kitd
The (London) Times was reporting today that even some official Russian
government spokespeople have been less than supportive of these guys and their
stories, eg leaving open questions about their credibility.

------
Rainymood
I'm truly disgusted by this. Russia can simply assassinate someone on UK soil
and literally _nothing_ happens but some stern words. Utterly utterly
appalling.

------
oh_sigh
The link is clear. The question is what will the UK do about it? Punishment
for these individuals is largely irrelevant because their identity is known
and they will probably never leave Russia again.

------
lowry
How did Bellingcat obtain those passport application files?

~~~
aethros
And furthermore, are these files authentic? I would not be surprised by the
conclusion this suggests but lets deal with hard evidence and not intuition.

